# First Snow!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

We didn't get the amount of snow that was forecasted, but it was enough to try out my new blade.  The snow was just powder, could have removed it with a leafblower. :lmao: But at least I was plowing, felt GOOD!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad you got the test run out of the way w/no surprises.

Bulldog looks mighty hungry tho.

Do you run adjustments skids/slides on your plow?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Glad you got the test run out of the way w/no surprises.
> 
> Bulldog looks mighty hungry tho.
> 
> Do you run adjustments skids/slides on your plow?


There are some sort of skid pads, but I don't use them. I just keep the hydraulics in "Float" position, and never had any problems. Bye


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Bulldog is just an all around impressive looking tractor! 

ken


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

kenerickson said:


> Your Bulldog is just an all around impressive looking tractor!
> 
> ken


Thanks Ken. First time I saw it, was a diamond in the rough! Bye


----------

